# Jesse jones park finally geez



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Finally caugt a few fish out at jesse jones park today. Me an essayons75 were out there all after noon only got seven total but a guy next to us got 10 and some guys down the way got quite a few. It sucks i haven't filleted in a while and butchered a coupe of them


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice one! What were they hitting?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good report, fish more and get your knife skills back.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

caught one or two on live minnow and the rest on green and white road runners the plastic curly tail ones i think we used a 1/4 ounce but thats all we had. The other guy fishing was using a 1/8 ounce red head road runner with a small green plastic body.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I got two of the seven. BCJC landed the rest. All were 18-20". BCJC had two on at one time, one on a crank and one on a minnow, 2 bowed rods, and one in each hand. I held one while he landed one and gave the other back to him to land. He landed both big ones and said, "I love fishing!" That man loves to fish! We only had one before that, and then he "got into the groove". 

I had lots of fun and BCJC is a good fisherman, but only "good" since a regular to JJ landed twice as many as us with a pink Zebco 202 he had just bought from Academy...I think he had been there a time or two and he and his friend were very funny ribbing us. All great guys.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah I had a blast today also those were some pigs that we caught. Hopefully I will have even more luck when i finally get to take my boat out this weekend in super excited.



essayons75 said:


> I got two of the seven. BCJC landed the rest. All were 18-20". BCJC had two on at one time, one on a crank and one on a minnow, 2 bowed rods, and one in each hand. I held one while he landed one and gave the other back to him to land. He landed both big ones and said, "I love fishing!" That man loves to fish! We only had one before that, and then he "got into the groove".
> 
> I had lots of fun and BCJC is a good fisherman, but only "good" since a regular to JJ landed twice as many as us with a pink Zebco 202 he had just bought from Academy...I think he had been there a time or two and he and his friend were very funny ribbing us. All great guys.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Let us see a ruler beside one of those 20" ones. ? 
Nice catch, this Jesse Jones park nets good catches for you Houston guys at times. The ones in your pics are nice white bass, check out the lb test of the line the guys use who catch more than you, where white bass are pressured hard they can get very discriminating on line size. Since its still early work lures as slow as molasses ON the bottom.
SS


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> *Let us see a ruler beside one of those 20" ones. ? *
> Nice catch, this Jesse Jones park nets good catches for you Houston guys at times. The ones in your pics are nice white bass, check out the lb test of the line the guys use who catch more than you, where white bass are pressured hard they can get very discriminating on line size. Since its still early work lures as slow as molasses ON the bottom.
> SS


Well I think that our estimation was a little off haven't caught white bass in a long time and haven't measured them in ever longer of a time. When i got them home to measure them the smallest was 15 and the largest was 17. I thought they were bigger but they weren't


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, I'm sure that is right (15-17"), I was just guessing on length. I was using 8 lb test. I thnk the guy catching them had RRs that were smaller. He was able to reel very slowly.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

bigcountryjc said:


> Finally caugt a few fish out at jesse jones park today. Me an essayons75 were out there all after noon only got seven total but a guy next to us got 10 and some guys down the way got quite a few. It sucks i haven't filleted in a while and butchered a coupe of them


:cheers: Good to hear you guys got in on the action. I plan on going again today (2-18 or tomorrow).


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

17" white bass are dang good fish, yeah a smaller bait, certain bait color, there can be a lot of weird quirks to what they want during spawning especially if the water is clear.


----------



## genemu (May 23, 2004)

Don't feel bad about those shrinking fish, happens to me almost every time I set the hook! I have a record for sure comming in !!!! , then that sucker shrinks immediately after I get it into the boat. Oh well, next cast for sure!
Thanks for the report!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If the Livingston dam and White Rock Creek were not so much closer I would go to JJ park just to check it out, these Houston guys make some good catches there.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

We fish the creek today and it was really slow. It also looks like the females may have dropped their eggs as none of the fish we caught had eggs. Perhaps we are getting near the end of the run. It was a good run this year and the weather really cooperated this year. Hopefully next year will be as good or better.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

yeah all the females i had were eggless and the males looked milked out.


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*Monday..*

I went on Monday. I was the only on fishing next to the pipe off the main trail for an hour or so. I caught 5 big females. They ranged in size from 15-17. All of them were full of eggs. I didnt catch a single male. They were hitting white RR with red heads fished fast. The bite dropped dead after 11:30.

PS...I had dropped by Stubblefield earlier. There was nothing going on.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

We fished today and caught absolutely nothing. Very very few whites were caught and a few yellows were caught on worms. I believe the run may be over at Spring Creek.


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

Went today to spring creek from 9-1.......caught 5 yellow bass on night crawlers and my nephew caught 3 yellows on night crawlers and a perch on a minnow!! Might try again tomorrow!


----------

